# finally a 20+ day



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Joebertin, Doboy, and myself went out today on joes boat and had our way with the fish today! I think the final number was 23 sauger and 2 walleye...... 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya, THANKS RYAN,
For helping us 'FIND SOME SPOTS' and SHARING THE SECRET WEAPON!! 
I'll check ebay for some more.

We'll HAVE to do that AGAIN! (when no-bodies looking! lmbo) I can't wait for the BIG FEMALES to start bangin'.

Bummer, that Rivarat couldn't make it, huh. heheheee. Maybe nextime


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

You notice any eggs in yours? I had a few still full of eggs but none of them were really fat.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

We started hitting them at 2:00 pm and it was non stop until 7:00. Our spot gets allot of afternoon shade also though. Once it got dark they must have moved out of there.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it great when you can go fishin and catch fish. and the weather aint bad either. congrats on a nice stringer of fish.
sherman


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

You ain't kidding!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats! What were they hittin?


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Everything we were throwin lol
Flukes twisters gulps didn't matter they wanted it all


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

By the way Ryan,,, If you still have that package (the secret weapon lol) of gulp, please sent me the exact name & or product number so I can look 'em up on ebay.
Thanks
Oh ya, I got my 16' cleaned, running, & ready to go,,, If you'd like to do-it-again, give me a call, even tomorrow, whenever.
All those marks,,, behind that Barge tie-off, is bugging me!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol I'll bet! Changing the lights on my boar trailer next week when I get home and taking a couple relatives down that weekend. Maybe we can meet out one day then! Won't be going tomorrow since I have to go back to work Wednesday it's family time with the wife and daughter!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job guys


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job guys, gotta love days when everything comes together!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Love days like that! That's the reason we all fish! Big number days and that big fish lurking around out there you never know when he is going to bite and give you the fight of your life!


-Ryan Boyer


----------

